# [SOLVED] Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet i



## cj1221

Internet working. I restart computer for first time in days and then internet stopped working. I am running windows 7 professional on a Dell inspiron 530 desktop. Internet icon runs blue circle trying to configure and fails when windows first starts up. Red x for internet icon. Trouble shooting says "Windows could not automatically detect this network's proxy setting" followed by an exclamation point. Red x on lower right internet icon. I went to device manager and noticed network adapter was fine but WAN Miniport has an exclamation point and 5 other things with exclamation point (one was tunneling or something) I uninstalled everything and then scanned for hardware changes but only the network adapter intel (82562V-2 10/100) and the WAN Miniport came back (still has an exclamation point but as I far as I know this could have been there forever and I am more concerned with the network card) the other 4-5 things did not come back(which is why I don't remember what they said or what they were for).

ipconfig /all says

Windows IP Configuation

Host name..............DELL
Primary DNS suffix......:
Node Type......:mixed
IP routing enabled.....:no
WINS proxy enabled....:no

I ran netsh int ipv4, netsh int ipv6 reset, and netsh winsock reset catalog restart, no avail. Ethernet connected with lights blinking in back.

I tried reinstalling the drivers but it says I don't have intel PRO installed or something no idea why. 




I never post as I am usually able to solve these problems by searching but after spending a couple hours I am frustrated


----------



## Tomshawk

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*

My first guess would be a Driver / Windows update

I'd start with a system restore to back before the problem arizes, but, since you stated its been a few days sinse you rebooted the machine, start with yesterday


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*

Use your Restore points to revert prior to your uninstalling, post a snip of Device Manager/View/Show hidden devices with the Network adapters expanded and post another ipconfig /all.

The Teredo Tunneling items don't auto reinstall and there are other steps to reinstate those, but a restore point should put those back in along with their current condition.

You could try going further back which may resolve your original problem.

I'm off to roost now but one of the "night shift" may pick up your thread to assist further.


----------



## cj1221

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*

I restored 4 days earlier. The other restore points (yesterday and today) were for me installing the network driver.

The day after I installed cisco connect software I started having problems connecting with the wired connectoin. I previously did not have any software and was connected to the router. I am not sure if this could be an issue? I tried to connect to the router but failed and was given the error unable to contact IP driver general failure


----------



## cj1221

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*



cj1221 said:


> I restored 4 days earlier. The other restore points (yesterday and today) were for me installing the network driver.
> 
> The day after I installed cisco connect software I started having problems connecting with the wired connectoin. I previously did not have any software and was connected to the router. I am not sure if this could be an issue? I tried to connect to the router but failed and was given the error unable to contact IP driver general failure



And by connect i mean ping the router directly connected


----------



## Tomshawk

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*

Get your driver CD that came with your computer

Right click and uninstall everything in the network adapter section and everything with a yellow exclamation mark of the device manager.

Go to add and remove programs and uninstall the Cisco Connect software.

Reboot and windows should re-find all of your hardware. Once done, test.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*

Entering each of these cmds as an administrator from the Cmd Prompt may resolve the alerts in Non-Plug and Play Drivers - press Enter after each command.

*netsh winsock reset catalog*
*netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*
*exit*

Reboot

The 6to4 adapter will not reinstall on the reboot but you can reinstate that via Device Manager/Action/Add legacy hardware

When it has loaded scroll down to Network adapters then click on Microsoft in the left pane and the adapter will display in the right one - click on the adapter then Next etc.

If the Microsoft ISATAP adapter doesn't auto reinstall (although Windows creates one of these whenever it troubleshoots a connectivity problem) you can also reinstate that from legacy hardware.

If you still have the yellow alerts against the Networking items in Non-Plug and Play Drivers after executing those cmds, then generally you can right click on those - select Uninstall then Action/Scan for hardware changes and a reboot will normally reinstate.

That will also work for the Teredo Tunneling adapter but not the Pseudo-Interface.

Follow these steps to resolve the alert against that.

As an administrator from the Cmd Prompt, type then press Enter after each of these commands :-

*netsh*
*int teredo*
*set state disabled*

Open Device Manager/View/Show hidden devices > right click on Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface and select Uninstall

Open the Cmd Prompt as an administrator again and type then Enter these cmds :-

*netsh*
*int ipv6*
*set teredo client*

Open Device Manager/Action/Scan for new hardware.

Then select Show hidden devices from the View menu.

It should now display without the yellow alert.

I think that you should also reinstall your AVG as one of its protocols is showing an alert in Non-Plug and Play Drivers which could interfere with connectivity.

You can either use the appropriate Uninstaller from AVG | Download tools and utilities or if you have a dedicated Uninstaller like Revo on board, then you could use that prior to reinstalling.

If you have an Internet connection by this time, then do the uninstall/reinstall in Safe Mode with Networking otherwise you will need to Save onto a working machine then copy across on something like a Flash drive.

While there isn't an alert against your Ethernet driver, it isn't showing in the ipconfig /all, so downloading and copying across its driver by the same method should resolve that.

From the Start orb type *temp* then click on* Change temporary Internet* *file settings* - under the Connections tab click on LAN settings and ensure that just the *Auto detect settings* box is ticked.

Then let us know how you get on.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*

I had intended to add that given the number of items showing as corrupted may point to an infection and running Windows Malicious Removal Tool may pick up on something, unless you have been running some 3rd party tuneup program which involved using a registry cleaner.

To manually run the tool, from Start type *mrt.exe* - press Enter then follow the prompts.


----------



## cj1221

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*

I ran the steps above and nothing changed. I ran mrt.exe and saw I had a trojan and one other virus. They were removed and I did a restart. Same results. I did a system restore and then everything was working again....but then I restarted my computer again and now I am at the same point I was beforehand... (after a system restore I ran mrt.exe again and avg and no virus was listed I tried scanning for h/w changes in device manager)

mrt.exe, avg, malwarebytes show no virus or malware issues but I am still missing components and unable to connect. 

Not sure what to do now...


----------



## cj1221

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*

I ran mrt.exe again and the virus was back??

Rouge:win32/fakerean

Trojan:win32/sirefef!cfg

I removed them, system restart but still no connection. I did

netsh winsock reset catalog
netsh int ipv4 reset
netsh int ipv6 reset


Restart computer but still no connection


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*

As the Trojans returned (don't know why) then I think it would be best if you opened a new thread in the Virus & Trojan section after reading http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

If there's anything that you cannot do or not sure of, then say so in your opening post and those guys will keep you right.

It's a busy section but someone will get back to you.

The full cmds for the stack reset are

*netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

substituting ipv6 for the second one or was it just a typo in your last post ?


----------



## cj1221

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*



Tomken15 said:


> As the Trojans returned (don't know why) then I think it would be best if you opened a new thread in the Virus & Trojan section after reading http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
> 
> If there's anything that you cannot do or not sure of, then say so in your opening post and those guys will keep you right.
> 
> It's a busy section but someone will get back to you.
> 
> The full cmds for the stack reset are
> 
> *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
> 
> substituting ipv6 for the second one or was it just a typo in your last post ?



typo, I am not concerned about the virus. I removed it and did a system restore so maybe that is why it came back...perhaps. 

How can I verify what network adapter I have in order to download the correct Ethernet driver?

If it says Intel 82562V-2 10/100 with no issues/warnings can I assume that is correct?

If that has no issues/warning then the issues lie elsewhere. I ran

*netsh winsock reset catalog*
*netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*
*exit

**netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log

*both state

There's no user specified settings to be reset


I will run mrt.exe again and see if something comes back (virus) without me doing a bunch of system restores and if something comes back I will post in the other forum. 

Thanks for your help thus far.

in Local Area Connection Properties I went to TCP/IPv6..obtains address and DNS server automatically. I went to TCP/IPv4 and the properties tab is greyed out....? as well as the options below (link-layer). Should they be greyed out?


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*



> As the Trojans returned (don't know why) then I think it would be best if you opened a new thread in the Virus & Trojan section after reading NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help


http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

I agree with the advice above first port of call now should be the Virua/spyware forum as viruses and trojans can be in system restore points.

That first one looks like a rogue infection and may be part of the problem with your internet access.

At this stage there is no point us trying to get your internet up and running until you have been given the all clear from the security experts.

Just an awareness for you all the tunnel adapters can be safely disabled.

Also the cisco connect software could be a problem also.

Do not make any changes to your computer at this time program wise or configuration wise.

Please post in the virus/spyware forum using Tomken15's link and follow all instructions as has been said they are busy if after 72hours you have not received a reply you can bump the thread but please not before.

Please send me a PM when you have posted in the malware forum and i will close this thread temporarily until you get the all clear and then you can PM me to re-open if you are still having issues.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*

As your Intel driver isn't showing an alert, then that should be okay and the Properties for TCP/IPv4 shouldn't be greyed out after you have highlighted it.

As you still have all of those items "knocked out" in Non-Plug and Play - if after you uninstalled them then Scan for hardware changes for each, then I think that your computer is still infected.

You could try running a sfc /scannow as an administrator from the cmd prompt to see if that will repair/reinstate them, but I think that you should still let the security guys check out your system because a virus will disrupt connectivity as well as many other things, depending on what it was designed to do so you should be concerned about it.

*Edit..*Cross posting with TheCyberMan


----------



## cj1221

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*

Thanks everyone. I am thinking the trojan was just a part of the restore point. 

I have run avg and microsoft malicious software removal tool and no errors or issues are reported.

I tried to uninstall and reinstall microsoft 6to4 adapter etc etc and I get a Code 39

I found another website and the individual had a very similar issues. They recommended doing a sfc /scannow (thanks Tomken)


----------



## cj1221

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*

After running sfc /scannow it was reported

found corruopt files but was unable to fix some of them. I looked at the log but am unable to truly decipher it

what I can understand says

cannot repair FWPKCLNT.sys of microsoft windows tcpip binaries. could not reproject corrupted file, source file in store is also corrupted.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*

That's bad news.

This link will give you the direct download for your manual (.pdf) Dell Manuals but it only lists XP or Vista as the default OS for your model when it comes to factory resetting the machine - have you upgraded from either as your profile says Win 7 and if so, do you have any back ups ?

This corruption will be the result of the infection and I'm not sure if Combofix which I think the security guys use would be able to repair that file - it's advised only to use that program under supervision - so don't go trying it yourself, but if you are unable to restore your computer with a factory reset or an external back up, then a trip to the Virus & Trojan section looks more imminent.

Even after the security guys give you the all clear then you may still have to do a repair install if you have a Win 7 disk How Do I Perform a Startup Repair or Repair Install of Windows? but we'll help you with that later if you don't have one and if need be.


----------



## cj1221

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*

I installed windows 7 over vista years ago. I have no backups or access to windows7. I was a student so I received it free but lost the cd. I would reformat but I don't have access to any windows CD. The key for vista is on my computer but that does no good.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*

You won't need your product key for some repair methods but if you can download and copy across this program KeyFinder | Magical Jelly Bean it should ID your OS and product key - this gives the actual key for the OS and not for the OEM installed OS which would be the one on the sticker if you were using the original OS.

When I was practising a repair install I found that I had to use the key that was displayed in Belarc as the COA sticker key was rejected as being invalid.

Belarc Advisor is another program but I think it requires an Internet connection to function on the target computer.

What are you using to post with at the moment ?


----------



## cj1221

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*

Thanks i'll try that when i get home. I'm using my cell phone and a laptop to post and i've been downloading on the laptop.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*

Well, on the laptop - Google for Win 7 SP1 ISO download (3.09GB) and use this program to create a bootable/install disk Microsoft Store Online - but wait until the security guys have checked out your system and then we'll have a look at the repair options in using it if required.

*Edit...*Off to roost now as it's just turned 0130am


----------



## cj1221

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*

I'll just reformat. Once i get the key will it work with any win7 professional 64bit ?? It's been ~3years since the last clean install. Thanks heaps for your help!


----------



## cj1221

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*

I reformatted and everything is working great! The drivers were all found unlike the first time I installed windows7 3 years ago. That was a pain. 

Thanks for ALL your help. I fixed everything in 30 minutes. I already had my files backed up I just need to install all my applications again and with your program I now have the key to win7 and to microsoft office .


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy setting intrnet icon r*

That's great news.

A reformat will clean out an infection just as a factory reset will - just thought a check over from the security guys may have been an easier option, but you've had a great result with the reinstall with it going so smoothly.

Once you have everything back up and running without any further problems, then you can use the Thread Tools dropdown to Mark thread as Solved and don't forget to make regular backups so that you'll have something fall back on should things go awry again.

Tom.


----------



## TheCyberMan

Glad to hear the re-format and re-insttall worked.


----------

